# Sticky  New to fishing the Gulf? Visiting from out of town? This map is for YOU!



## Bo Keifus

Hey guys, I created a map marking almost every public beach access between Ft. Pickens and Fort Walton Beach. It also shows all of the public reefs & lists the coordinates within about 4 miles of the beach.

The blue pins are beach accesses and the red pins are public reef coordinates. I hope you all find this very useful! 

I created this map with the King Of The Island - Offshore Kayak Fishing Tournament in mind, so it is posted there! Please feel free to share the link with anyone that may need it!

*KingOfTheIslandPensacola.com/beach-access-public-reefs/*





...


----------



## rlbonds

This looks great, thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Flyrodfever

Very nice! I am new to area would like to find good place to launch kayak on bay or sound.


----------



## dakinefish

How do I access this map? The webpage pulls up but the map doesnt


----------



## Tres

Good work thanks


----------



## Bo Keifus

dakinefish said:


> How do I access this map? The webpage pulls up but the map doesnt


It should just load up automatically. It uses google maps so as long as your phone/computer can open up google maps, you should be good to go. You don't need the google maps app installed to open view it either


----------



## Diggety

Works great. Thanks for putting that together!!!


----------



## frank54321

*gulf shores*

going to go yak trolling in gulf shores near the pier, best access?

Frank hunting my first king!:thumbup:


----------



## OHenry

Nice work!


----------



## tfd1224

the link is not working for me


----------



## cody&ryand

tfd1224 said:


> the link is not working for me


Not working for me either


----------



## 69Viking

Below is what I get, tried two different browsers with the same result. 

Sorry, this page doesn't exist.
Please check the URL or go back a page. 
404 Error. Page Not Found.


----------



## H2OMARK

69Viking said:


> Below is what I get, tried two different browsers with the same result.
> 
> Sorry, this page doesn't exist.
> Please check the URL or go back a page.
> 404 Error. Page Not Found.



Same here...


----------



## ghoot

WHEW! Panicked when the link didn't work, but went to the website and found the map here:

http://www.kingoftheislandpensacola.com/map.html


----------



## Boat-Dude

http://myfwc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=4675e1db32ac43a9a4308e757965d17d


----------



## Joetrain

Didn’t work for me either.
~JOE~


----------



## Boat-Dude

Both links above you Joe work.


----------



## Joetrain

Sorry I had a senior moment. Second one today. 
~JOE~


----------



## nashvillegroove

Bo Keifus said:


> Hey guys, I created a map marking almost every public beach access between Ft. Pickens and Fort Walton Beach. It also shows all of the public reefs & lists the coordinates within about 4 miles of the beach.
> 
> The blue pins are beach accesses and the red pins are public reef coordinates. I hope you all find this very useful!
> 
> I created this map with the King Of The Island - Offshore Kayak Fishing Tournament in mind, so it is posted there! Please feel free to share the link with anyone that may need it!
> 
> *KingOfTheIslandPensacola.com/beach-access-public-reefs/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nashvillegroove

Wow. Perfect. Thank you very much!


----------

